# Vitamins and stuff that might help you in recovery



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, so yesterday I was in Sweden, I had barely slept that night, so with my sister, so I bought 76 energy drinks. And that sure helped my fatigue, sleepiness and everything, so did it to my sister, so I checked what was in it:
caffeine - makes your brain work faster/better (for the ones who have DP and feeling sort of..slow or sluggy, try drinking something with caffeine).
Taurin - increases the mentality (works better, you become more aware and awake).!
B6, B12, lots of proteins, magnesium, carbons etc.
So..I would like to ask some of you DP sufferers to go buy some energy drinks (Like Red Bull, monster, X-Ray, burn, Grazzhopper, just anything) I got a strong feeling that it might help your DP guys, they all got lots of vitamins in it, and also some other things that should puff you up. Now, if any of you are sensitive over caffeine, DO NOT buy the one with Guarana!!! Well..please try? You got nothing to lose.
PS: the reason I don't want you to buy the one with Guarana is cause it's stronger than caffine, and too much/strong caffeine COULD, just COULD make anxiety and stuff worse. So stick to caffeine instead of guarana.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Where in Sweden were you? Did you do anything special here? Where are you from originally?

On topic: I do not recommend energydrinks like Red Bull, Monster, Burn, etc. But I do recommend the vitamindrinks.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> Where in Sweden were you? Did you do anything special here? Where are you from originally?
> 
> On topic: I do not recommend energydrinks like Red Bull, Monster, Burn, etc. But I do recommend the vitamindrinks.


Eda and Charlottenberg, and I'm from Norway, we were in Sweden to shop (my little sister wanted to). And on some people caffeine works. that was the first tip I ever got for my DP and anxiety. Though..I might have gotten that tip cause I exhausted myself in the first minutes of the panic attack that led to DP...though..if you don't want to try it, it's ok, I'd be sceptical with all these "caffeine is nono" messages around, but it could help, wë́'re all different.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, but caffeine is really bad for anxiety. I know that from experience and DP is caused by anxiety.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Yeah, but caffeine is really bad for anxiety. I know that from experience and DP is caused by anxiety.


yeah, but there's not a lot of caffeine in those drinks..at least I don't feel them.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Xerei said:


> there's not a lot of caffeine in those drinks


I lold irl. Theres so much caffeine and other stimulants in them that pregnant women are discouraged (cant find the right word right now) from drinking them, along with kids. Some stores dont even sell them to people under 15. Which I think is bullshit from a "political" point of view, but still.

Also, you might have seen here that i Quoted the latest poster, which I did because I actually WANTED TO QUOTE SOMETHING, please guys, if you are not quoting or replying to an older post, Use the proper ADD REPLY button! We could probably power a small country with the power generated from all the unneeded pagescrolling going on.

Peace


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I lold irl. Theres so much caffeine and other stimulants in them that pregnant women are discouraged (cant find the right word right now) from drinking them, along with kids. Some stores dont even sell them to people under 15. Which I think is bullshit from a "political" point of view, but still.
> 
> Also, you might have seen here that i Quoted the latest poster, which I did because I actually WANTED TO QUOTE SOMETHING, please guys, if you are not quoting or replying to an older post, Use the proper ADD REPLY button! We could probably power a small country with the power generated from all the unneeded pagescrolling going on.
> 
> Peace


wow..in my country you get some energy drinks that barely contains caffeine, and most of the energy drinks you buy here got a reduced amount of it.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah I would not recommend energy drinks, especially consuming them regularly. They are packed with caffeine, stimulants and sugar. You can literally get addicted to them because sugar works a bit like meth and caffeine also has addictive properties, both can have withdrawal symptoms. In addition to that you risk developing other health problems, like obesity, type 2 diabetes (especially if it runs in your family you have increased risk), dehydration (READ THIS), osteoporosis, high blood pressure, ulcers and of course your teeth suffer from it.

I once binged on Red Bull and began having sharp pains when I pee'd, they went away a few days after I stopped drinking it, but it was a bit scary.

Try eating a healthy diet and maybe use some supplements instead. Vitamin water could also be good on occasion because it typically doesn't have caffeine and has much less sugar than energy drinks. Also tea is a healthier choice if you do want a caffeine boost, I tend to drink one cup of unsweetened Yogi Green Energy tea in the morning and it's a great pick-me-up. Basically green tea with kombucha and guarana (caffeine on steroids).


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

I was addicted to Monsters last summer and that was a huge factor that lead to dp. I drank for the taurine to relieve anxiety and the caffeine for asthma. It worsened my GAD in the long run. NO ENERGY DRINKS! Taurine and theanine are amazing though.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> I was addicted to Monsters last summer and that was a huge factor that lead to dp. I drank for the taurine to relieve anxiety and the caffeine for asthma. It worsened my GAD in the long run. NO ENERGY DRINKS! Taurine and theanine are amazing though.


I assume we all react differently, most people in my family reacts positive to caffeine, the doctor even gave us the advice of drinking it for migraines, anxiety etc.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Headaches and anxiety are often due to caffeine withdrawal.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I can understand it being beneficial for headaches and many painmeds have caffeine in them, but did a doctor actually recommend CAFFEINE for Anxiety? That person needs to go back to medschool.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I can understand it being beneficial for headaches and many painmeds have caffeine in them, but did a doctor actually recommend CAFFEINE for Anxiety? That person needs to go back to medschool.


yeah he did recommend it, and thanks to him I learned how to master my anxiety, he cured my fathers anxiety that my father had for 12 years with few bright moments. He made my fathers allergy a lot better. He cured my fathers blood poisoning. So I assume you shouldn't diss him when you don't know him the least.


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Caffeine for anxiety? Never heard of that. From my personal experience it hasn't had an effect on anxiety, but the withdrawal tends to make me more irritable and angry.

I guess people react differently, or then it's just the placebo effect in this case.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

You are right *Xerei* and I am honestly happy that he did all those things. It is just that it it almost common knowledge that Caffeine is a stressor, and in basically every piece of literature or information in any form about anxiety, Caffeine is mentioned as one of the main things to avoid. It acts as a stimulant on the CNS.

Have you ever heard anyone say "You need to calm down, here, have a cup of coffee" ?

There is no way ever ever ever that Caffeine can reduce anxiety. Unless you are addicted like me and need like 5 mugs a day. It will only make it worse. All the respect to you and your doctor but because this is a mental health forum afterall the notion that Caffeine would decrease anxiety instead of risking an increase in anxiety, needs to be understood to be false.

I am so sure of this, as is probably 99.9% of the western world that know anything about stress or anxiety, that if someone can refute this fact please feel free to contact me:

E-Mail: [email protected]
Twitter: @Inzomn

Peace.

EDIT: Phone number removed because "On The Road To Recovery" is a public part of the forum.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I tend to challenge you alot *Xerei* and for that I am sorry. I mean no disrespect.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Inzom said:


> I tend to challenge you alot *Xerei* and for that I am sorry. I mean no disrespect.


actually I just find that funny, anyway, I added you on MSN, let's argue =D


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

energy drinks are typically a bad idea if you suffer from anxiety


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> energy drinks are typically a bad idea if you suffer from anxiety


works prettyful for me...


----------

